# Running out of time (40), but struggling with the cost of tx :(



## cassie5 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello ladies,

Just wanted to see if there was anyone else in the same situation...

I just had a BFN at the ARGC (think we paid around £10k), so things are quite tight at the moment.  At 40, i feel that time is running out, so we really need to try again as soon as possible.

I wanted a second opinion and to see if there was something that the ARGC might have missed (whilst waiting for another cycle) and Dr Gorgy suggested a series of tests which came up to a total of just over £3k. I have no idea where to find all this money (pile it on credit cards?, extending the mortgage if that is even possible?) and am just so upset at the moment. I also worry that if I do not do these tests, I might not be able to get pregnant and have a baby as I will have this untreated, terrible thing wrong with me  

Am I the only one feeling like this / in this situation? Am just so upset and do not know what to do at the moment... Feeling really crushed.

C xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

it can be so hard, I have spent around £90K in IVF/gynae/IVIG etc in the last 7 years and still no baby. I would ask ARGC what they about the tests that Dr G have recomended and their opinion on the value.
Wishing you luck x


----------



## cassie5 (Jan 4, 2012)

JJ1,

Thank you so much for your reply! I was feeling so devastated and alone in this. It is a really good point to discuss with the ARGC as well.

It is such a difficult journey and sometimes i don't know how to carry on. You must be a very strong lady.   that we will get our so very longed for babies.

C xx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Cassie5

Just wanted to send you lots of     .  I am so sorry about your BFN.  ONly you can know how much you can afford, but my feeling when I was having tx was to give things our very best shot so that we had no regrets and "what ifs". 

I don't know what tests Dr Gorgy has recommended but as well as checking with your clinic it would be worth checking to see if you can get any of them done free by your GP/cheaper by your clinic.  

Good luck and sending you lots of     

Ellie


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

There is info on FF about lots of tests and how to get them done as cheaply as possible, check in the immunes section.  You could also check Agates A-Z in that section after finding out which your GP will let you have for free.  Dr G has a very poor patient manner, I remember when I went to see him he just handed me a list of tests after a very rushed appointment, he didn't even bother to highlight the most important ones. When I said to him "But I need to know how much each one costs first, I don't think I'll be able to afford them all!" He just said,"Well you asked me to help you!"  I never went back, I've managed to have everything I felt I needed done elsewhere.  
You need to know which tests are the most important, you may not need them all, anyway.  You don't show any profile history so I don't know if you had something that showed that you really need immunes? Agate is a good person to ask.
Don't panic about being 40, it's not the end yet.  Just take it one step at a time.


----------



## Lozster (Apr 15, 2012)

I don;t know what the 10k for your first treatment covered but it's possible the second round may be cheaper as you won;t need to repeat all of the tests.  If 10k was for IVF (+ drugs) that's sound quite a lot.  I know your clinic is highly recommended but perhaps you could shop around?  Also, is there any way you can look at trimming costs on the drugs?  I was offered either Menopur or Gonal F and the Menopur was significantly cheaper.  I reduced the cost further when I took the script to Pharmasure rather than healthcare at home as used by the clinic.  I also had some drugs left over from my previous (NHS) round so had these taken off the script.

There's probably no one easy answer to all of this.  I really empathise.  I saw my consultant yesterday and he too is very coy on prices!  Fortunately my other half was with me and he asked directly!  There's doing what's best and doing what you can afford.  I don;t believe there can be many people who go in to this with a blank cheque and clinics could do more to handle this better.  Conversely, my consultant recommended dhea before this round and I thought - lordy - so how much is THAT then?  I didn't pursue it as I didn;t have time before a treatment but I've now found out it's a 'mere' £36 quid for 90 days.  .


----------



## cassie5 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi ladies,

Thank you so much. I was just feeling totally crushed.

Ellie, i will check with argc. I have my appointment on the 11 th. 

Urbangirl, he really does not go through the prices, does he? He took his time at my appointment, so the appointment itself was good. I guess the amount of tests and the cost came as a surprise, a bad one  
I do need immunes, my nk cells are slightly raised and both the argc and Dr Gorgy thinks that they may be the reason for my recurrent m/c ( three so far). I also seem to get ill around ovulation / implantation, so agate thinks immune may also disturb implantation. Dr gorgy suggested the hidden c test - which agate also though i should do. It seems that Dr gorgy just wanted to test also so many other things, i will read up on them and see. I just worry about missing something which may be the reason for our infertility  .

I am keen on the argc for the success ratios and the tailored treatment, having said that, we will see what we can afford. Hopefully, some of the things i will not need, but the daily bloodtests ( which helps Mr t to tailor the treatment to the individual needs adds up. ) i guess we just will have to see.

Do you ladies also cut back on all other " luxuries" ? I have started to avoid having my tea out and feel really worried when my food shopping bill is too high...and feel bad for buying nice chocolate...

C xx


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Cassie, I don't know how much Dr Gorgy charges for hidden C, but you can send your sample direct to the lab for that, you don't need to do it through him, which may be cheaper, ditto some of the other tests.  If you were positive for hidden C I think Agate has the antibiotic treatment scedule for that, which some doctors charge £80 for.  I would email Gorgy's secretary to request that he list the tests in order of priorty for you, so that you know which ones you can put off for the moment. I'm glad his appointments have improved, at least.

I undestand your point about the ARGC, I went to one of the top clinics for my first treatment as I thought at my age I should just give it my best shot, and I didn't get anywhere.  My point is, the best clinic isn't necessarily the best clinic for you.  If you are happy at the ARGC of course you should stay there, but if it is going to kill you financially don't think you won't have any chance elsewhere. 
& I've been on pack lunches for a year now, which would be fine if I could cook


----------



## cassie5 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello all,

I have decided to hold off all spending / test until after my argc follow appointment and get the list of test from dr gorgy. We will then have to see what we can afford and how to take this further. (Also get an estimate from the argc in terms of what they will do next time in terms of immunes, hysteroscopy etc) . Thank you all for your respones, guess I will continue to struggle with this issue for a while, but at least there is a plan for the next few weeks (costing nothing)

Urbangirl, you made me laugh with your post re: packed lunches. I was eating my own, home made soup (packed lunch) whilst I was reading it and it was really pretty awful  , not sure if it was me or the recipe, but the "truly delicious" comment under the recipe did not reflect what I had in my bowl...

C xx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Cassie5

Glad that you have a plan now and hope very much that you will find the best way ahead.  I meant to say in my last post that unless you know for certain (eg low AMH/high FSH) that you are pushed for time, don't put yourself under too much pressure - 40 is not the end of the road and a few months is probably not going to make that much difference.  Having some time off might help you make decisions.

I know what you mean about cutting back on luxuries - that and the guilt about not eating/drinking anything unless it was mega healthy made me feel like a real killjoy.  However, the mega expenditure isn't open-ended (until, of course, you get your BFP     ).  We have never been so luxury-less in our lives as now (see my profile  ) and will probably not be able to retire till we are 95 but I promise you it is worth it.   

Wishing you lots and lots of luck (and the odd luxury - especially some nice chocolate - when you really need it!).

Ellie


----------



## poppy40 (Jan 8, 2011)

Cassie - I'm so sorry for your BFN  I'm sure Penny at Serum can arrange various immunes tests for a fraction of the cost that Dr G charges. I know of a few ladies who cycled at ARGC that have headed out to Athens for tx - they are also trialling some brand new treatments so might be worth checking the Serum threads and Agate's Serum FAQ. Lots of luck for the future xx


----------

